# Skiing on the Cheap - 2005-06



## deadheadskier (Aug 5, 2005)

Inspired by my previous post in the Burke thread.

I'll copy and paste what I know.  Please share your knowledge

*Stowe*: if you work in the hospitality industry, you can ski for FREE the first Thursday of every month. Also $25 Vermonter days happen a few times each winter.
*
Sugarbush North*: you can ski every wednesday for $25.

*Jay* In winter's past you could ski Wednesday's there for $25 as a Vermonter. This past winter it was $37 everyday. It certainly offered more flexibility, but not quite as good of a deal as the old Wednesday deal.

*Bolton*: had a coupon on the seven days newspaper for a $20 ticket, so I hit that up last winter to.

*Smuggs* : Next winter I plan on doing all of the above deals again, plus add on a Smuggs Bash Badge plus. Its $139.00 and you can ski any day for $20, plus you get to ski for free the first two weeks of the season and the last six weeks, and March in my opinion is the best ski month out of the ar.


----------



## noreaster (Aug 6, 2005)

Hunter Mtn Ladies Day Wednesdays $42 for ticket, rental equipment, and lunch.

Belleayre Season pass for Ages 17 to 6 for $170.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 8, 2005)

Good idea...we usually start this thread before the season, but deadhead has the right idea!  :beer:


----------



## tree_skier (Aug 8, 2005)

Mad Card for MRG $99 includes 3 adult lift tickets and FREE seasons passes for 12 and under plus discounts on additional tix.  For me with my two cherubs it works out to $11 each tix for the 3 of us to go 3 times.  or in the case of last year with an additional 2 tix courtisy of AlpineZone it was $6.60 per tix for 5 trips

 :beer:


----------



## Rushski (Aug 8, 2005)

Last year:

Sunapee - Mondays at $30 (I think)

Waterville Valley - Buy Online for $28 weekdays


----------



## loafer89 (Aug 8, 2005)

Black Mountain of Maine, you can ski 1,100' of vertical serviced by a triple chairlift. Skiing from 9am - 9pm cost $18.00


----------



## Geoff (Aug 8, 2005)

:flame: Killington, Vermont

Holiday ticket price: $72  
Valet parking: $20
E-coli Burger, soggy fries, & coke: $14


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 8, 2005)

mad card went up $10 this year i believe.  kinda early for this thread as we are likely only going to rehash last year's deals.  most probably won't change, but i am waiting for the ski areas to release their offers for 05-06 before commenting further on this topic.


----------



## Treeliner (Aug 8, 2005)

Geoff said:
			
		

> :flame: Killington, Vermont
> 
> Holiday ticket price: $72
> Valet parking: $20
> E-coli Burger, soggy fries, & coke: $14



heh, didn't notice this one till I was looking through a second time..  :lol:


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 8, 2005)

The reason why I chose to post this early is because some deals such as the Bash Badge at Smuggs must be taken advantage of before a certain date or the prices go up.  Is it early?  Sure is, but then again its never too early to start planning.


----------



## RuffusCorncobb (Aug 9, 2005)

*several good deals*

Sunday River has Santa Sunday usualy its fairly early December Wear a Santa Suit donate $10 show up for the Photo shoot and you end up with and all day pass and 2 more comp tickets good for the next weekend.

Shawnee Peak has  Monday Night Madness! $10 lift tickets from 4p-9p every Monday Night! Starts December 19, 2005. EVERY Monday - including Holidays!

Mt Abrahms has a cheep night sking rate for Friday & Saturday nights $15 bu if you have a season pass its
$5 Night Ticket - present a valid day ticket or season pass from another area and ski that night for 5 bucks!

Bretton Woods has a Sunday afternoon ticket thats pretty cheep for those who live in a near by county.
its not on thier web site but if you call and ask they can give you the cost and which counties are included.  I think it was around $12 for a ticket that was good from 12:30 till close on Sunday Afternoons. Only good on non holiday weeekends.

Wild cat Sunday Afternoon Cruise  	
Ski & ride from Noon - Close. Purrrfect! $20

Big Squaw Mountain.  All day lift tickets any day of the week $19 what a bargain..

Saddle back Maine Days* $25
First Sunday of the month!
December 18, January 1, February 5,
March 5 and April 2 proof of residency is required


----------



## Greg (Aug 9, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Good idea...we usually start this thread before the season, but deadhead has the right idea!  :beer:


Yup. I changed the title to match our previous year's official "skiing on the cheap" threads:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/viewtopic.php?t=395
http://forums.alpinezone.com/viewtopic.php?t=529
http://forums.alpinezone.com/viewtopic.php?t=1894


----------



## kickstand (Aug 9, 2005)

Wildcat also has 2-fer Wednesdays, Ladies Day on Thursday ($45 lift plus ski lesson), ski free on your b-day and the WildCard (same idea as a Mad Card, but it is non-transferable).

Cranmore and Black (in Jackson, NH) are cheap enough without any special deals, but check their sites.  They have all sorts of family-friendly pricing.

Bretton Woods sells discount tickets at various places around Conway.  If you decide to buy them for a holiday period, check to see if BW considers that particular day a holiday.  We bought some for a day over a holiday period, but BW considered it a weekday.  The place sold us the more expensive discount holiday ticket.  We went back and they gave us a refund for the difference when they realized BW did not consider it a holiday.


----------



## Zand (Aug 10, 2005)

I'll take my Wa pass for $189. 2 nights a week and it's paid for in 6 visits. Considering I hit that place about 25+, that's a good deal for me. Plus, I think they'll have MOD again which comes in handy.

The ASC pass last year was one of the greatest deals ever. Don't think we'll ever see anything like at again.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 23, 2005)

Just saw this deal:
http://secure.okemo.com/mtsstore/NH...sBRMount-Sunapee-Gunstock-Cannon-P102C48.aspx

Sunapee, Cannon, and Gunstock, $199 full pass for college students. Unfortunately, only for full-timers.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 23, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> Just saw this deal:
> http://secure.okemo.com/mtsstore/NH...sBRMount-Sunapee-Gunstock-Cannon-P102C48.aspx
> 
> Sunapee, Cannon, and Gunstock, $199 full pass for college students. Unfortunately, only for full-timers.



Well, Okemo and Sunapee are getting really cheap by putting an AGE limit on College Passes.   :evil:   So grad/law/adult learners are screwed....at least for now.  

I also hate how they split it up into "Okemo-Sunapee-Stratton" and "Gunstock-Sunapee-Cannon" for options.


----------



## Brettski (Aug 23, 2005)

$170 at Bellearye for a junior?

Break even on weekends is 4.72 times....

Damn..that's good...

Just did the family pass for 2 adults and 3 Jr's.

$1555.00 breaks even at 7.775 times....and they open early Novemeber?

That's gotta be over 20 weekends....man I could break my record of 36 days...that would be sweeeeeeeeeet...

Hunta would cost me $2300


----------



## Sky (Aug 23, 2005)

Zand said:
			
		

> I'll take my Wa pass for $189.  Plus, I think they'll have MOD again which comes in handy.



I get this pass as well...and yes, Wa participates in the Mountains of Distinction (MOD) program.  Last year I hit Okemo (MOD subscriber) mid week for 1/2 price.  Great day.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Aug 23, 2005)

Brettski said:
			
		

> $170 at Bellearye for a junior?
> 
> Break even on weekends is 4.72 times....
> 
> ...



I've never skied Bellearye, but would like to. Seeing as NYS owns Bellearye, WF and Gore, you'd think they would come up with a pass that let's you ski all three. I know ORDA runs WF and Gore and Bellearye is run by DEC, but they should find a way to hook up.


----------



## ts01 (Aug 23, 2005)

highpeaksdrifter said:
			
		

> I've never skied Bellearye, but would like to. Seeing as NYS owns Bellearye, WF and Gore, you'd think they would come up with a pass that let's you ski all three. I know ORDA runs WF and Gore and Bellearye is run by DEC, but they should find a way to hook up.



Yup.  That could keep ALL of my skiing dollars in NY state, instead of Mass / VT.  Gas, tolls, meals, condos, tuneups, beer, ... sales tax / jobs / sales tax / jobs.

All it would take is the proverbial 3 men in the room in Albany.


----------



## Brettski (Aug 23, 2005)

ts01 said:
			
		

> highpeaksdrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How do we start a petition thread?


----------



## Joshua B (Aug 23, 2005)

Are we also talking about ski discount cards with deals on ski areas in the New England region?


----------



## loafer89 (Aug 23, 2005)

Belleayre is probably the second best run ski area in New York State behind Hunter Mountain. The snow surface maintenance is top notch.

The downside to this place is the mid-stations located on EACH summit lift :x .


----------



## BrockVond (Aug 23, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> The downside to this place is the mid-stations located on EACH summit lift :x .



yup. they should do away with those, for a variety of reasons. I saw a beginner break an ankle right in front of me mid-station on the yahoo triple last season. It's too steep a dropoff for beginners, and they panic. Beginners are much better served by the quad to green/blue terrain.


----------



## tirolerpeter (Aug 24, 2005)

*Belleayre*



			
				BrockVond said:
			
		

> loafer89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I understand why they set up the lifts this way (due to the trail layout), but whenever beginners "share" a lift with advanced skiers it turns out to be source of problems.  For the beginners, it creates danger, and for the advanced skiers it creates aggravation.  Some beginners (usually the LEAST proficient) fail to get off when they should and then face the terrifying and dangerous trip down from the top of a black.  Advanced skiers find themselves sitting endlessly while loading and unloading fiascos are sorted out by the lifties.  The worst thing they ever did at Windham was to cut a "Green" trail from the top of the mountain that previously was served by an "Experts Only" lift for three challenging trails.  Now, with novices loading, including large groups of small children and families, this lift (NOT a detachable) must run slowly and stops constantly.  It really ruins the access to those three excellent blacks!


----------



## Brettski (Aug 24, 2005)

Windham is a very boring mountain....

I remember our first time to Stowe....on Spruce Peak...had to buy a new set of Poles for my wife because she held them down and the mid-station snapped them like a twig....

For all the times I've skiied Belleayre, I've never had a problem...maybe on MLK weekend...but nothing that I can recall.

I find that the beginners stay at the bottom base lodge and ski there.   And NOBODY (and it took me a long time to figure out to get there) skis the diamonds on the right side of the hill.


----------



## dmc (Aug 24, 2005)

Brettski said:
			
		

> Windham is a very boring mountain....



Some would say the same about Bellayre... 

But people go and enjoy...  What's boring to one is exciting to another...

A friend of mine may be a fulltime instructor at Bellayre this winter...
Looking forward to getting over there..

Bands playing a party in Fleischmanns this weekend..  There's going to be a lot of Bellayre people there...  Good bunch!


----------



## tirolerpeter (Aug 24, 2005)

Brettski said:
			
		

> Windham is a very boring mountain....
> 
> I remember our first time to Stowe....on Spruce Peak...had to buy a new set of Poles for my wife because she held them down and the mid-station snapped them like a twig....
> 
> ...



"And NOBODY skis the diamonds on the right side of the hill."    I do.    Why did you say this?  If you mean, the access from the lift at the extreme end of the main parking lot, I can see why you had trouble finding it.  You have to "schuss and skate" through some winding trails through the woods to get there and back again.


----------



## Greg (Aug 24, 2005)

Joshua B said:
			
		

> Are we also talking about ski discount cards with deals on ski areas in the New England region?


Sure. Feel free to list anything that saves $.


----------



## Joshua B (Aug 24, 2005)

Here are two New England-based organizations that offer season-long savings for an upfront fee:

Ride & Ski New England Super Value Card

N.E.V.Ski Association - The original virtual ski club

I'm hoping to hear news from both of them as to what mountains are participating in their programs for 2005/2006. I contacted the person who sold me my Ride & Ski New England Super Value Card last year and there's no word yet (as of a week ago). It's going to be interesting to see if the N.E.V.Ski Association will be back this season.


----------



## Talisman (Aug 24, 2005)

If you live or work in CT here is a link for the CT Ski Council: http://www.skiclub.com/ and look at CSC 2005-6 Discount Days under Member Benefits.  In addition to discount days there are good any day discount lift ticket coupons for sale in early September for many VT ski areas.


----------



## Greg (Aug 30, 2005)

Has anyone come across any other deals?


----------



## awf170 (Oct 15, 2005)

bump...


----------



## eatskisleep (Oct 15, 2005)

Yes, Black Mountain of NH has some great deals!
*Ticket Prices:

Weekends and Vacation Periods-------------------Full Day----After12:30  
Adults (18 - 64)------------------------------------$32.00-----$23.00  
Juniors (6 - 17)------------------------------------  $20.00----    $16.00  
Children (5 and under)---------------------------- Ski FREE---   Ski FREE  
Seniors (65 and older)----------------------------   $20.00----     $16.00  
College Students & Military (ID required)--------   $25.00----     N/A  


Weekdays  ---------------------------------------        Full Day-----No Half-Day Tickets On Weekdays
Adults (18 - 64)---------------------------------        $20.00   
Juniors (6 - 17)---------------------------------        $15.00    
Children (5 and under)-------------------------        Ski FREE  
Seniors (65 and older)-------------------------        $15.00

Two Adults and Two Kids under 18 for only $89 on a weekend *


----------



## tirolerpeter (Oct 15, 2005)

*Deals*

JIMINY PEAK "Value Card"  The card costs $33. With the card you get $15 off any ticket..8 hour weekday = $44 less $15, weekend $55 less $15, or $15 off the 4 hour ticket.  You are also still eligible for the $15 off on "State Days" (NY is Tues I think) where residents get an additional $5 off.  That drops a Tuesday ticket to $24.  And there are additional discounts on "Ladies Nights" and "Men's Nights."  That's a "no brainer." AND if you buy it before Nov 1st, you get a voucher for a FREE lift ticket with the card.  Duhhh! 

Here is the HUNTER deal:

The 2005-2006 Big Lift Card  



WHAT: The Big Lift Card features giant season-long savings! You'll get $10 off weekend/holiday lift ticket purchases (reg. $54), $14 off midweek tickets (reg. $46), $23 lift tickets on Tuesdays, and FREE skiing & riding in April! Purchase your before November 1st and we'll include a Free Lift Ticket (see below for restrictions)! 

WHO: Skiers and riders looking for BIG savings without the season pass commitment. 

HOW MUCH? 

$29.95 (price increases to $49.00 on November 1st)


----------



## Skifastsailfast (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: several good deals*



			
				RuffusCorncobb said:
			
		

> Sunday River has Santa Sunday usualy its fairly early December Wear a Santa Suit donate $10 show up for the Photo shoot and you end up with and all day pass and 2 more comp tickets good for the next weekend.
> 
> Shawnee Peak has  Monday Night Madness! $10 lift tickets from 4p-9p every Monday Night! Starts December 19, 2005. EVERY Monday - including Holidays!
> 
> ...



I still think the All For One ASC pass is one of the best deals out there, provided you plan to get a lot of days in. Bought mine for $349 last spring; the bronze pass is now $369 (silver and gold, with fewer blackout days, are a little higher). I got around 25-30 days in at ASC places last year, so it was well worth it.

Big Squaw? Are you actually expecting Big Squaw Mountain to open? Dude, at best you'll get around 300 vertical if all they run is the triple. The chairs for the double were still stacked at the bottom the last time I drove up there. Local scuttlebutt is that the jury's still out whether the place will open at all.

If you have heard otherwise, do tell!


----------



## freeheelwilly (Oct 18, 2005)

Whiteface $299.  There _is_ black-out periods and you had to buy before May 1 (I think) but keep it in mind for next year.  You're losin' money every second you don't have that pass!  Less than $300 for a pass at WF?  C'mon!


----------



## hiroto (Oct 18, 2005)

*Wachusett 3 Peat Card*

Wachusett has been offering this 3 Peat Card
($99 for 3 days of skiing any time) toward the
end of the season recently, but this year 
they are offering the card from the beginning 
of the season.  This is better deal than
$8 off with Gold Pass (free with AAA card)
for weekend/holiday skiing.


----------



## ts01 (Oct 19, 2005)

Plattekill - best in the Catskills - has a killer deal for college students.  I'm a couple decades too late (as usual) but the bottom line is $99 season passes if 4 students sign up together:



> The Student "Buddy Pass" IS BACK!
> SAVE $100 OFF our $199 student pass rate when you gather together a total of 4 friends and purchase your passes together!
> THAT'S A SEASON PASS FOR ONLY $99 EACH!!!!!
> All 4 must purchase their season passes at the same time and must be between the ages of 18-21 with proof of full-time college i.d. This offering is available all season.



http://www.plattekill.com/winter/season rates.htm

Regular pass rates aren't bad either.


----------



## bill9009 (Oct 23, 2005)

I dont know if anyone else is active duty military. But here is a good deal I am going to take advantage of at Okemo!

Military Discount - Active Duty only

Okemo Mountain offers a Military Discount for United States Military Personnel who are on active duty. Simply show your active duty ID at the Mountain Services Center to receive the following discount:

*50% off full-day lift tickets, Monday thru Friday, non-holiday
*$10 off full-day lift tickets, weekends & holidays
*BONUS - for the month of January (excluding 1/14-1/15/06) receive 50% off the daily lift ticket rate 7 days a week!


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 24, 2005)

Just learned from this site that tickets are only $5.50 on Dec 23rd at Sugarbush.  I'll be hitting that up for sure.


----------



## WWF-VT (Oct 27, 2005)

Just received Ski Vermont promotional magazine.  There is a lift ticket offer available that includes most of the Vermont resorts.  You can purchase a 3 day for $125 or 5 days for $200.  

Could save you a few $$$ if you get limited days at Vermont mountains.


----------



## haines (Oct 27, 2005)

Mt Sunapee/ Okemo Discount $25 afternoon

12:30pm start

It's idiotic to wait, people leave as your going in
the trails are usually skied off

It's great late FEB with increased light
abundant snow


----------



## haines (Oct 27, 2005)

The Winner is Sugar "Sardine day" "March of the Penguins" bush DEC 23rd @ 5.50

2nd place Wildcat @$20 for Sunday Afternoon

3rd place X-Counrty skiing in the back yard


----------



## willywhit (Dec 2, 2005)

*deals*

Stowe on Sunday 12/4 for $15 - really.
Bring two cans of tuna (any canned food, actually) and ski Stowe this Sunday for $15.
Mount Snow Dec 10 Youth Pay Their Age Day
Youths 18 & under pay their age for a lift ticket. It's simple - if you are 13, you pay $13.


----------



## 57stevey (Dec 2, 2005)

Attitash 12/10 - $20 with 3 non-perishable items. Add $5 for demo day
Sunapee 12/11 - $25 with 5 non-perishables
Cannon 12/16 - Insider demo day $25 in advance
Attitash 12/16 - free. Yep, just plain free.
Cannon - NH residents $20 every Weds. except 12/28 and 2/22


----------



## Greg (Dec 2, 2005)

SUV Steve said:
			
		

> Attitash 12/10 - $20 with 3 non-perishable items. Add $5 for demo day
> Sunapee 12/11 - $25 with 5 non-perishables
> Cannon 12/16 - Insider demo day $25 in advance
> Attitash 12/16 - free. Yep, just plain free.
> Cannon - NH residents $20 every Weds. except 12/28 and 2/22


Welcome back, Steve! Where were you all summer?


----------



## catskills (Dec 2, 2005)

I posted this on another thread and Greg wanted it over here.  

Flex Tickets from Potter Brothers Ski Shop - For Example:

   1. Dec 18 (Sun) - $19.95 Jiminy Peak * demo day
   2. Jan 2 (Mon Holiday) - $18.95 Belleayre
   3. Jan 6 (Fri) - $23.95 Hunter
   4. Jan 21 (Sat) - $15.95 Catamount
   5. Jan 29 (Sun) - $18.95 Belleayre
   6. Feb 4 (Sat) - $15.95 Catamount
   7. Mar 3 (Fri) - $19.95 Windham
   8. Many other dates available

Belleayre Promotion Discount Tickets
   1. $10 Winter Festival week 1/23 - 1/27
   2. $15 Skier Appreciation Days 12/16, 1/13, 2/17, 3/10
   3. $25 Special - 11/25, 12/25
   4. Your Birthday Ski Free

Hunter Mountain Special Deal Examples:

$23 Real Close Tuesdays for Local Counties
Big Lift Card get $14/$10 off 
$46 Thusday for Beginners Package 
$89 Beginner Try-Pak
$89 Ski and Stay Packages
Plattekill Mountain Specials:

$25 Early Season until 12/18
$10 1st 100 customers 1/6, 2/10 3/10
Kids 17-under ski free partnership lodging
$26 ticket for your second consecutive weekend
$2500 Rent the Entire Mountain (that's right your own private party) Don't forget to invite me.
Windham Mountain Discounts:

50/25 percent off Frequent Skier Card
2 for 1 Night Skiing/Riding 12/16-12/22with *FREE* The 1 Card
2 for 1 Rentals 2/3-2/9 with *FREE* The 1 Card


----------



## Terry (Dec 3, 2005)

Shawnee Peak- Monday night madness just $10 from 4 till 9 once they get night skiing going. Also Sat nights  7-10 for $10. All non holiday of course.


----------



## moguljunkie (Dec 3, 2005)

I just made this list up for myself and thought I would share it.  It's similar to Catskills' list above, but it's organized by date.

2005-06 Discount Days

December
Tuesday, 12/6 – Hunter - $23 (w/ local ID)
Tuesday, 12/13 – Hunter - $23 (local)
Friday, 12/16 – Belleayre - $15
Tuesday, 12/20 – Hunter - $23 (local)
Sunday, 12/25 – Belleayre -  $25

January
Monday, 1/2 – Belleayre - $19 (buy ticket at Potter Brothers)
Tuesday, 1/3 – Hunter - $23 (local)
Friday, 1/6 – Hunter - $24 (Potter Brothers)
Friday, 1/6 – Plattekill - $16 (Potter Brothers)
Tuesday, 1/10 – Hunter - $23 (local)
Friday, 1/13 – Belleayre - $15
Friday, 1/13 – Plattekill - $16 (Potter Brothers)
Tuesday, 1/17 – Hunter - $23 (local)
Friday, 1/20 – Hunter - $24 (Potter Brothers)
Friday, 1/20 – Plattekill - $16 (Potter Brothers)
Sunday, 1/22 – Plattekill - $20 (Potter Brothers)
Monday, 1/23 – Belleayre -  $10
Monday, 1/23 – Plattekill - $10
Tuesday, 1/24 – Belleayre -  $10
Tuesday, 1/24 – Hunter - $23 (local)
Wednesday, 1/25 – Belleayre - $10
Thursday, 1/26 – Belleayre - $10
Friday, 1/27 – Belleayre - $10
Friday, 1/27 – Plattekill - $10
Tuesday, 1/31 – Hunter - $23 (local)

February
Friday, 2/3 – Hunter - $24 (Potter Brothers)
Friday, 2/3 – Plattekill - $16 (Potter Brothers)
Tueday, 2/7 – Hunter - $23 (local)
Friday, 2/10 – Plattekill - $16 (Potter Brothers)
Tuesday, 2/14 – Hunter - $23 (local)
Friday, 2/17 – Belleayre - $15
Friday, 2/17 – Plattekill - $16 (Potter Brothers)
Tuesday, 2/21 – Hunter - $23 (local)
Friday, 2/24 – Plattekill - $16 (Potter Brothers)
Sunday, 2/26 – Belleayre - $19 (Potter Brothers)
Sunday, 2/26 – Plattekill - $20 (Potter Brothers)
Tuesday, 2/28 – Hunter - $23 (local)

March
Friday, 3/3 – Hunter - $24 (Potter Brothers)
Friday, 3/3 – Windham - $20 (Potter Brothers) 
Tuesday, 3/7 – Hunter - $23 (local)
Friday, 3/10 – Belleayre - $15
Friday, 3/10 – Windham - $20 (Potter Brothers)
Sunday, 3/12 – Plattekill - $20 (Potter Brothers)
Tuesday, 3/14 – Hunter - $23 (local)
Friday, 3/17 – Windham - $20 (Potter Brothers)
Friday, 3/17 – Belleayre - $19 (Potter Brothers)
Tuesday, 3/21 – Hunter - $23 (local)
Friday, 3/24 – Windham - $20 (Potter Brothers)
Tuesday, 3/28 – Hunter - $23 (local)
Friday, 3/31 – Windham - $20 (Potter Brothers) 

+ ski free on birthday at Belleayre (May = Dec., June/July = Jan., Aug./Sept. = Feb., Oct. = March, Nov = Nov or March)


----------



## cooper (Dec 3, 2005)

Nice calendar Adam, Thanks --- I'll have to print that one out!


----------



## 57stevey (Dec 5, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> SUV Steve said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hibernating, of course!  :wink:


----------



## billski (Dec 6, 2005)

Bolton Valley, VT
$4.00 (four dollars)
December 19-23, 2005 (midweek)

This is usually the slowest week of the season, all around.


----------



## catskills (Dec 6, 2005)

*NY State 4th Graders Ski Free*

Here is a link to New York State 4th Graders Ski Free program. 

http://www.44free.com

It looks like you can be a resident in any state and still apply. 
Application for fourth graders ski free


----------



## billski (Dec 6, 2005)

Joshua B said:
			
		

> Here are two New England-based organizations that offer season-long savings for an upfront fee:
> 
> Ride & Ski New England Super Value Card
> 
> ...



N.E.V.Ski Association - The original virtual ski club - Link is dead - outta biz????


----------



## dmo (Dec 7, 2005)

Anyone know if there are any restrictions to the ski free on your birthday at Bellyare promotion? My June birthday would put me right in the MLK holiday weekend... wondering if it would still be free.

(Especially since my ASC pass will be blacked out then.)


----------



## moguljunkie (Dec 7, 2005)

Since their website doesn't say otherwise, it has to be fine.  I went on my free day last year -- 12/30 -- with no problem, and that's a holiday week.


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 7, 2005)

billski said:
			
		

> N.E.V.Ski Association - The original virtual ski club - Link is dead - outta biz????


yea, that link has been dead for a while now.  a good idea that failed to materialize.  i'm not bitter though for having tried to be part of it and ponying up a small amount for dues the first season.  wasn't much different than the Ride & Ski New England card since the online chat and forum never took off.  they had different mountains than RSNE.  a lot of people talked big about that group but never participated, RIP.


----------



## andyzee (Dec 8, 2005)

January 31, 2006 Roll Back The Clock Day To celebrate MRG's anniversary we roll back lift ticket prices to the 1948 rate of $3.50!
Cost: $3.50 Lift tickets


----------



## molecan (Dec 8, 2005)

MRG Deals  - Don't remember seeing these listed. 

Ski for $1 
Buy a two-day ticket and ski the next(third?)day for $1. Available every day throughout the season except during holiday periods. 

Sunday Afternoon Half-day Special 
Ski every non-holiday Sunday afternoon (12 -4) for only $25 

The Day-and-a-Half Midweek Special 
Buy a ticket for the next day and ski the afternoon before free! What a great way to get out of town for a quick getaway! This special is available after 12 noon Sunday through Thursday and is not offered during holiday periods.


----------



## hooks (Dec 8, 2005)

2 for 1 deal at Jay all weekend (12/9/05 - 12/11/05):

Bring a print out of the ski blog linked below and get 2 tix for the price of 1.  You'll need a separate printing for each day so plan accordingly.  More info on the link.

http://www.explorenewengland.com/travel/explorene/specials/ski/blog/2005/12/great_deal_for.html


----------



## Alexander (Dec 9, 2005)

*Jay...*

according to the sliding on the cheap news letter Jay is 2 for 1 until 12/16...

I cut and pasted this out of news letter..

*Jay Peak - Two for one lift tix with this newsletter! 
Jay Peak will give you 2 for 1 this week. Present a copy of this week's 
Sliding on The Cheap and get 2 for 1 lift tickets.  Offer is valid until 
Friday, December 16th and cannot  be combined with any other promotions or 

you can get the newsletter at 

http://www.slidingonthecheap.com/neweng


----------



## Alexander (Dec 9, 2005)

*Ski with the point..*

This is a good deal on Fridays...

http://www.pointfm.com

They added Okemo for 12/16 but it is not on the calendar below.
http://www.okemo.com/okemowinter/ourmountain/events/events.asp

I cut and pasted this:


Ski and Ride with the Point 2006!

It's back! For the fifteenth year running, we'll visit the finest mountains in the Northeast for the best deal in skiing and riding. Join us each Friday for downhill skiing, snowboarding, or cross-country skiing at 50% off the full-day lift ticket price at participating mountains with your Ski & Ride button and coupon. AND, be listening to the Point for information on our mystery dates! 


2005 schedule:

January 6th - Jay Peak 
January 13th - Sugarbush 
January 20th- Mad River Glen 
January 27th - Stowe (night skiing) 
February 3rd - Burke Mountain 
February 10th - Smuggler's Notch 
February 17th - Bolton Valley 
February 24th - Dartmouth Skiway 
March 3rd - Mad River Glen 
March 10th - Sugarbush 
March 17th - Bolton Valley 
March 24th - Stowe (day skiing) 
March 31st - Smuggler's Notch 
April 7th - Jay Peak 
Stay tuned for details on...

Okemo 

Sunapee

Cross country skiing locations:

January 15th - Trapp Family Lodge 
February 5th - Catamount 
February 12th - Sleepy Hollow Inn 
\Pick up your Ski & Ride button and coupon book now for $3 at one of the following locations:

Ski Rack on Main St, Burlington

Village Sports Shop on Rte 5, Lyndonville

Onion River Sports on Langdon St, Montpelier

Golf & Ski Warehouse on Rte 12A, West Lebanon, NH

Peter Glenn in Barre, Essex Junction & St Johnsbury

Lenny's Shoe & Apparel in Barre, Williston and St Albans

Col d'Lizard on South Main St, Stowe

Vincent's Drug & Variety, Waterbury Square, Waterbury

Lincoln Inn Restaurant, 5 Corners, Essex Jct.

Omer & Bob's, Allen St, Hanover, NH

Littleton Bike Shop, Littleton, NH 

How it works:

Wear your button to the participating mountain each week, and present the appropriate voucher from your coupon book to get the half-price deal. Be sure to join us at 4pm for the Harpoon Apres-Ski Party in the bar. We'll talk about our day on the slopes and give away a ton of terrific prizes including skis and snowboards, Vermont Teddy bears, apparel, CDs, gift certificates and loads more! We'll also have Madhouse Munchies and Lake Champlain chocolate for everybody.

Buttons are non-transferable.
ONLY 2006"Ski and Ride with The Point" buttons are acceptable.

Plus...


Your "Ski and Ride with The Point" button has other benefits too!
Check out all the great offers in the "Ski and Ride with The Point" coupon book.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Dec 10, 2005)

Gore/Whiteface 4-Pack Snow Samplers on sale through December 19- four fully transferable tickets good any day at either mountain for $199!

$49.25 each with no strings attached. Get them on-line @ www.goremountain.com


----------



## NYDrew (Dec 12, 2005)

if warren miller hasnt played in  your area yet then go to it.  $15 gets you a movie, a magazine and over $200 in lift vouchers.


----------



## skibum1321 (Dec 13, 2005)

Mad River - Jan 23 - Feb 23

Old Homes Days
Ski for only $25 any day Monday through Thursday by presenting any old season pass from any ski area. To add to the fun, the person with the oldest pass each day will receive a free day ticket for another day

Cost: $25 Lift Tickets


----------



## VB (Dec 13, 2005)

Whalebacks ticket prices are:
Full day: $35
Half day: $30
Season Pass: $300/ $255 preseason

Just go to their site www.whaleback.com for more information.


----------



## Vortex (Dec 14, 2005)

I have put this in  a couple of places, but Friday Dec 16th is a free day at Attitash.  Free is really cheap.


----------



## pepperdawg (Dec 14, 2005)

billski said:
			
		

> Bolton Valley, VT
> $4.00 (four dollars)
> December 19-23, 2005 (midweek)
> 
> This is usually the slowest week of the season, all around.




Anyone hitting this up next week??  I'm thinking Tuesday...


----------



## salida (Dec 14, 2005)

I might be at bolton on Thursday.


----------



## KingM (Dec 14, 2005)

pepperdawg said:
			
		

> billski said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I might be going up there on Tuesday as well. With passes to MRG and Sugarbush it's hard to convince myself to pay to go elsewhere, but Bolton's only an hour away and $4 is pretty damn good.


----------



## LineSki15 (Dec 15, 2005)

hey guys are there any deals happening the week after christmas anywhere or is it just a screw job all around?  I get that week off from work automatically, but have historically stayed away from skiing because of cost and crowds.


----------



## hooks (Dec 15, 2005)

You might want to check out "Sliding on the Cheap" next week for some post-Christmas deals.  Other than that, I'm not so sure.

http://www.slidingonthecheap.com/archive/


----------



## joenrita (Dec 19, 2005)

*free christmas eve*

greek peak in cortland, ny is free dec. 24 (they ask for a donation of canned goods for local food pantry) our family has a great tradition-we ski christmas eve!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanks joenrita, welcome to the forums!


----------



## Jean-Pierre Skier (Dec 27, 2005)

*Cheap(er) Tickets to N.E. Ski Areas*

I found this on www.pricechopper.com

Ski Any Three:

Choose from among the following two packages: Our Family Mountain Passbook features three vouchers*, each good for an all-day lift ticket at Gore Mountain, Belleayre Mountain, Pico Mountain or Jiminy Peak for just $99, or our $129 Big Mountain Passbook, featuring three vouchers* each good for an all-day lift ticket at Killington, Whiteface, Smuggler's Notch or Mount Snow.

Both books include additional money-saving offers from the mountains and Price Chopper.

* Family Mountain Passbook ski vouchers may be redeemed for a lift ticket at Gore, Pico, Belleayre or Jiminy Peak Sunday-Friday, non-holiday, thru end of season, 2006. Big Mountain Passbook ski vouchers may be redeemed for a lift ticket at Whiteface, Killington, Mount Snow or Smugglers' Notch Sunday-Friday, non-holiday, thru end of season, 2006. (For specific end of season dates, please contact mountain directly.) Cannot be combined with any other discount offer. Non-refundable. Cannot be resold. No cash value. Non-transferable. Not valid on the following dates: November 25-26, 2005; December 24, 2005­January 2, 2006; January 14-16, 2006; February 18-27, 2006.


----------



## willywhit (Dec 27, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> I have put this in  a couple of places, but Friday Dec 16th is a free day at Attitash.  Free is really cheap.


We were there with our season passses. Snowed a foot, dumped all day.Not crowded at all, just wet from all the snow. Legs were smoked.


----------



## skiguy (Dec 28, 2005)

Treeliner said:
			
		

> Geoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 This post seems rather stupid to me.  Tuesdays and Wednesdays residents of Vt. and N.H. can ski Killington for half price.  Anyone who cares about the valet parking or eats ski lodge food should pay more attention to the skiing.


----------



## Alexander (Jan 1, 2006)

*Jay peak 2 for 1 for next three days*

This was in today's snow report.  29.00 to ski Jay till tuesday.

***Get two for one lift tickets good January 1st through the 3rd when you sign up for the 242 online***

http://www.jaypeakresort.com/page.asp?intNodeID=16131


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 1, 2006)

Hey Thanks for that link, Alexander...and welcome to the boards :beer:


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 3, 2006)

FYI:  Ascutney has put out some coupons for 50% off any day ticket no restrictions.  They are available at Golf and Ski Warehouse in West Lebanon!


----------



## NYDrew (Jan 4, 2006)

Not sure, but that price chopper deal might include Toggenberg and Labrador.  The mountains you listed are the same ones we are affiliated with for ticket exchange programs.


----------



## YardSale (Jan 4, 2006)

*Deals*

Did you see the offer from Dunkin' Donuts?  Buy 3 iced coffees and get $10 off a lift ticket.  No restrictions.  Five resorts in the northeast.  Only during January though.


----------



## Greg (Jan 4, 2006)

*Re: Deals*



			
				YardSale said:
			
		

> Did you see the offer from Dunkin' Donuts?  Buy 3 iced coffees and get $10 off a lift ticket.  No restrictions.  Five resorts in the northeast.  Only during January though.


Yep. More info here:

http://news.alpinezone.com/7203/


----------



## Vortex (Jan 5, 2006)

Thursday Jan 5th Boston globe has a ski for $30 dollar coupon in it to ski Shawnee peak.  Go join Terry. I'm sure he will give ya a tour.


----------



## ann in ma (Jan 5, 2006)

Shaw's has a deal going on for a free lift ticket Good at Jay Peak,Mad River Glen,Nashoba,Shawnee Peak,Wild Cat,Gunstock and Wachusett. - you purchase 10 items from a participating list, send in the rebate form, and they send you vouchers.  Limit 2 per household.   Rebate forms are available at participating Shaw's Supermarkets (not at my store in Attleboro, MA though).

Here are part of the official rules.  The rest are available here: http://www.shaws.com/save/sweepstakes/
---------
 Promotion Dates: Between 1/06/06 and 1/26/06.
Requests must be received by 2/04/06.

    * Redemption Directions for Ski Free Gift With Purchase: Offer is limited to a first come/first served basis and is subject to availability. To receive one (1) free lift ticket voucher while supplies last, purchase any combination of ten (10) qualifying products at participating Shaw’s Supermarket or Star Market location with your Shaw’s Rewards Card during the Promotion Dates. Qualifying products include. Kraft Balance Bar 1.76oz all varieties; Kraft Milkbone Grillin Bites 5.6oz; Milkbone Biscuits 12-24oz; Milkbone Bakery Bites 13oz; Kraft American Cheese Singles; Kraft American Cheese 2% 16oz; Nabisco 100 calorie packs; Bush Chili and Bush Variety Beans; Northland Cranblend 64oz; Apple and Eve Cranblends 200ml aseptic juice boxes; Eggo Waffles all varieties; Bird's Eye Steamer Trays all varieties; Celeste Pizza all varieties; Wyman’s frozen fruit all varieties; Freihoffers breads all varieties; 11 oz. Fruit Loops, 11 oz. Apple Jacks, 15 oz. Raisin Bran, 10 oz. Rice Krispies, 12 oz. Corn Flakes, 15 oz. Frosted Flakes, 10.9 Corn Pops, Smorz 10.5 oz.,Mini Swirlz Fudge, Mini Swirlz Cinnamon Bun, Berry Rice Krispies, Smart Start Healthy Heart Maple Brown Sugar, Eggo Cereal, All Bran Yogurt Bites, Frosted Mini Wheats Strawberry Delight, Pirates of the Carribean Cereal, 12 ct Kelloggs Pop Tarts; Kelloggs Pop Tarts.

      Mail in the completed Offer Form available in stores and your original Shaw’s Supermarket or Star Market cash register receipt, dated between 1/6/06 and 1/26/06, (with qualifying purchases circled) to:

      Shaw’s Ski Free
      PO Box 813
      Brighton, MA 02135

      (Don’t forget to rank your choice of resorts). Requests must be received by 2/4/06, and submitted Offer Forms and receipts will become the property of the Sponsors and will not be returned. Requests received after 2/4/06 and requests from P.O. Boxes will not be honored. Please allow up to 3-4 weeks for delivery.


----------



## billski (Jan 8, 2006)

*Jay Peak 2 for 1 Jan 8 and 9*



			
				Alexander said:
			
		

> This was in today's snow report.  29.00 to ski Jay till tuesday.
> 
> ***Get two for one lift tickets good January 1st through the 3rd when you sign up for the 242 online***
> 
> http://www.jaypeakresort.com/page.asp?intNodeID=16131



Signup for Jay's online "242" newsletter and you get these 2-for-1 coupons on a regular basis by email.  Latest is Sun/Mon Jan 8/9.  Looks like an ongoing thing, at least for now.


----------



## poulu (Jan 8, 2006)

check out lyndon outing club only 12 bucks for adults rope tow is free it has a 400' vertical but is very challenging for new riders great canteen.


----------



## ckofer (Jan 8, 2006)

*Irving Gas Station Deal*

I thought I'd post this nugget as my first posting:

Fill up twice at Irving gas stations (8 gallons each time) and turn in your receipts for a 2 for 1 pass at a fairly long and impressive list of ski areas in the Northeast. Some of the stations/stores are now called Blue Canoe.


----------



## 57stevey (Jan 11, 2006)

ann in ma said:
			
		

> Shaw's has a deal going on for a free lift ticket Good at Jay Peak,Mad River Glen,Nashoba,Shawnee Peak,Wild Cat,Gunstock and Wachusett. - you purchase 10 items from a participating list, send in the rebate form, and they send you vouchers.  Limit 2 per household.   Rebate forms are available at participating Shaw's Supermarkets (not at my store in Attleboro, MA though).
> 
> quote]
> 
> Hi... has anyone manged to obtain an actual offer form? The store here in Salem NH still doesn't have them.  :roll: I was really looking forward to that "Pirates of the Carribean" cereal, too!


----------



## ann in ma (Jan 11, 2006)

I grabbed a few when I was in the Windham, ME store last weekend ... but my Shaw's here in Mass. doesn't have them, even though it was in the flyer.


----------



## ckofer (Jan 11, 2006)

My wife checked Portsmouth last week and Dover today but no info.


----------



## skijay (Jan 12, 2006)

*moving post


----------



## 57stevey (Jan 14, 2006)

Found some today in Derry NH store. Let the munching begin!


----------



## ckofer (Jan 15, 2006)

This doesn't look bad:

http://bestskiweather.com/comingsoon.php

Sorry if someone has already posted it (big forum). It would seem that you can get on Killiington and few other big ones for $35 this way.


----------



## billski (Jan 16, 2006)

*Wachusett Discount Tickets*

On my way to ski at Berkshire East, along Rte 2 today I stumbled upon a remarkable deal for Wachusett Lift tickets.
The westbound rest area, named “Johnny Appleseed”, just east of Leominster is selling discount lift tickets for Wachusett.  Tickets are $35 each, good for “days, nights or weekends.”  Most discount tickets have blackout dates.  I neglected to inquire what blackout dates or other restrictions might be placed on them. Oops. Maybe someone on the list can inquire when they pass through.  The rest area is just east of Exit 34/Harvard street.

As a point of reference standard prices for weekday adult tickets are $36 for days or nights.  Weekends are $48.

Good Skiing to you,


Bill
Jan 16, 2006

“Ski Cheap or Die”

p.s., This thread is getting too large to find anything in.  The search engine for the forum is either not indexing properly or late.  I'm not getting the hits on items I know are in here.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: Wachusett Discount Tickets*



			
				billski said:
			
		

> On my way to ski at Berkshire East, along Rte 2 today I stumbled upon a remarkable deal for Wachusett Lift tickets.
> The westbound rest area, named “Johnny Appleseed”, just east of Leominster is selling discount lift tickets for Wachusett.  Tickets are $35 each, good for “days, nights or weekends.”  Most discount tickets have blackout dates.  I neglected to inquire what blackout dates or other restrictions might be placed on them. Oops. Maybe someone on the list can inquire when they pass through.  The rest area is just east of Exit 34/Harvard street.
> 
> As a point of reference standard prices for weekday adult tickets are $36 for days or nights.  Weekends are $48.
> ...



Good deal.  Cheers!


----------



## molecan (Jan 17, 2006)

*Midweek 2-for-1 coupons for MRG, Jay Peak, Sugarbush, and BV*

Otter Creek is offering 2-for-1 coupons for BV Jay, SB and MRG. 

I emailed info@ottercreekbrewing.com, and they sent me 2 coupons that very day. 



Ski Midweek Free (while your buddy pays) 

Otter Creek Brewing is partnering with Bolton Valley, Jay Peak, Sugarbush and Mad River Glen to offer you the best ski discounts around!

This winter, midweek lift tickets are buy one, get one free at participating ski areas when you present an Otter Creek coupon. These coupons can be found in stores, bars, and anywhere else you get your Otter Creek brews. If you can't find a coupon, just write to us and we'll mail you one.

Offer runs January through the end of March 2006, excluding January 16, and February 20-24.



http://www.wolavers.com/home/events/ottercreek_events.html?news_id=23071&year=2006&month=1&upcoming=


----------



## molecan (Jan 17, 2006)

*Jay Peak Other Mountain Season Passholders Deal!*

Starting January, 1st 2006 and continuing right through until the end of the season guests with season passes from any ski resort in North America can purchase a discounted lift tickets at Jay Peak. 

Just present your 2005-06 season pass at Customer Service on Tramside any day of the week - including weekends and holidays - to get your ticket! Adult tickets are $38 and Juniors tickets are $32 (at par for Canadian guests with valid proof of residency). 

Employee/staff season passes do not qualify for this discount. Please check for a reciprocal agreement with Jay Peak at your mountain's Human Resources Department.


----------



## Greg (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Wachusett Discount Tickets*



			
				billski said:
			
		

> p.s., This thread is getting too large to find anything in.  The search engine for the forum is either not indexing properly or late.  I'm not getting the hits on items I know are in here.


Did you try the *Advanced Search*?


----------



## ckofer (Jan 17, 2006)

Bolton Valley 40 Anniversary

http://www.boltonvalley.com/events/index.asp

January 19th-January 22nd 2006 40th Anniversary Celebration
1/19--Bolton Residents Ski FREE; 1/20--$8.00 Lift Tickets (Price in 1966); 1/21--Family Fun Race, Sports Center Open House with Joey Fun Biz and his inflatable jump houses, Game Show Mania 9pm JMT, Fireworks 9pm, Retro Party James Moore Tavern XRays play 9pm-12am; 1/22--Alpine Touring Citizens Race


----------



## billski (Jan 18, 2006)

ckofer said:
			
		

> Bolton Valley 40 Anniversary
> 
> http://www.boltonvalley.com/events/index.asp
> 
> ...



You know what?  I'm avoiding those near-free ticket days.  Everything I've heard suggests it's a major mob scene.


----------



## billski (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: Wachusett Discount Tickets*



			
				Greg said:
			
		

> billski said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I did.  But I can't just search on one individual message thread, which is what I want to do - this discount thread only.  Even if the thread looks interesting, I have to paw down through many pages if it is a voluminous thread.  Sorry.


----------



## ckofer (Jan 18, 2006)

billski said:
			
		

> ckofer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shhhh! We're creating a diversion.


----------



## billski (Jan 18, 2006)

*Hmm.*



			
				ckofer said:
			
		

> billski said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm.  Good point Chris.  Hey! everyone look, free beer!


----------



## ckofer (Jan 18, 2006)

NH Deal in the news:

http://www.thewmurchannel.com/wmur/5503260/detail.html


----------



## ckofer (Jan 20, 2006)

https://store.loonmtn.com/loon/eStore.asp

Got this in an email today:

BIG MOUNTAIN 4-PAK

Now available in our e-store! The Big Mountain 4-Pak entitles you to 4 non-consecutive days of midweek skiing or riding at Loon and/or Waterville Valley for just $119--that's just $29.75 a day (that's nearly a 50% discount on a midweek ticket prices at Loon!) Valid any midweek (Mon. - Fri.), non-holiday day of the 05-06 season. Pass is non-refundable and non-transferable.


----------



## billski (Jan 20, 2006)

ckofer said:
			
		

> https://store.loonmtn.com/loon/eStore.asp
> 
> Got this in an email today:
> 
> ...



Good Post.  I saw that last week when I was at WV.  It is good all season, but must be purchased by Feb 2nd or 3rd.  Read the fine print!


----------



## ckofer (Jan 20, 2006)

Thanks for the detail on that! This would be a good purchase if one of your ski buddies has a Threedom Pass and if winter returns. They do a reasonable job keeping conditions in order there.


----------



## molecan (Feb 1, 2006)

Jeep is offering a free lift ticket to Wildcat or Sugarbush for test driving the new Jeep Commander at a NE dealership.

http://www.basecampjeep.com/details2.asp?sitecode=00010100


----------



## billski (Feb 7, 2006)

*Sugarbush, Mt. Ellen $26 Tues/Wed.; $14 Valentines Day*

Wicked Weekdays

2600' of vertical for only $26!

Price is valid every Tuesday and Wednesday (*non-holiday) at Mount Ellen. This great deal will be available for the rest of the season, so take a day away from the grind and make some turns on Mount Ellen's 2600 vertical feet of sweetness!
source:
http://www.sugarbush.com/wickedweekdayspromo.aspx

$14 All Mountain Lift Tickets for Valentine's Day	Resort Wide
 	Be a cheap date for Valentine's Day!


----------



## Vortex (Feb 10, 2006)

If you go to Wateville mid week with a pass holder you get a 1/2 price ticket.  Time to find friends.


----------



## billski (Feb 12, 2006)

*$5   off Waterville*

When you purchase a $1 Jack Williams Wednesday’s Child Sweepstakes coupon from participating Wendy’s restaurants, between  Jan 23-March 5, 2006 you receive a $5 off coupon for WV adult, all day lift ticket, cross country skiing, or learn to ski/snowboard package.  “not valid during holiday periods”, expires 3/31/06.  Includes coupons for two free Jr. Frosty, two free small fry, expires 3/31/06

Drawing held Saturday March 11, 2006.


----------



## catskills (Feb 17, 2006)

*Belleayre 2 for 1 with College ID now Through Feb 28*

Belleayre for the month of February is having a 2 for 1 for college students with ID.  That comes to $23 and $18.50 per person weekends and midmweek.  

Announcing College two for one - Bring a Friend ! That's right! From NOW through February 28th, 2006, buy one college lift ticket and get one college lift ticket FREE! This promotion is only good for 2 people showing Valid College I.D.'s, no exceptions.

Also $15 discount with any ski club ID.


----------



## YardSaleDad (Feb 20, 2006)

*More Belleayre*

"Join us Saturday, Feb. 25, 2006 for the 5th Annual Denis Germain Memorial Ski Race at Belleayre Mountain. Race registration is $25, which includes an all-day lift ticket, race fee and event t-shirt. Registration is limited to the first 200 people, so call Belleayre Mountain (800-942-6904 ext. 444) in advance."


----------



## mckay (Mar 1, 2006)

Tomorrow, March 2nd, and next Thursday, March 9th, Sunapee has a coupon you can print from their website for $15 off a full day lift ticket if you present a season pass from any other ski area.


----------



## billski (Mar 2, 2006)

*Cannon 2-fer-one coupons, good any day, starting 3/13*

I have Cannon 2-fer-one (adult, all-day lift ticket) coupons good any day starting March 13, 2006 through End of Season, Spring, 2006. ($42 midweek, $54 weekend/holiday) Thanks Rob!

Send me a SASE and I will get them out to you.  PM for snail-mail address.


----------



## Ian Lamphere (Mar 3, 2006)

Best Ski Weather (.com) just lowered prices (get lift tickets with "powder alerts")

2 tickets to either Cannon or Ascutney for $35
tickets to Mt. Snow or Sugarloaf $30 a piece.  

Weekends, weekdays, whenever!!  email: bestskiweather@adelphia.net
or visit www.bestskiweather.com


----------



## Vortex (Mar 8, 2006)

Maine Residents ski for $26 american dollars today( March 8th) at Da Loaf.  www.sugarloaf.com


----------



## WWF-VT (Mar 9, 2006)

*St Patrick's Day*

Sugarbush special on March 17th

$17 Mount Ellen Lift Tickets for St. Patrick's Day


----------



## Vortex (Mar 9, 2006)

Waterville has the $17 dollar deal also on St Patricks' Day


----------



## hammer (Mar 10, 2006)

*Crotched Free Ski/Ride County Days*

I just received this from Crotched: 

** FREE SKI/RIDE COUNTY DAYS **

People living in the following counties will receive one (1) complimentary lift ticket per person at Crotched Mountain valid on the specified day.  Proof of residence required - so bring a drivers license or valid form of verification.

Monday March 13 -- Middlesex County, MA - FREE Tuesday March 14 -- Worcester County, MA - FREE Wednesday March 15 -- Merrimack County, NH - FREE Thursday March 16 -- Hillsborough County, NH - FREE Friday March 17 -- Cheshire County, NH & Rockingham County, NH - FREE

It's a bit further south but I'd guess that the conditions should hold out for next week...


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 16, 2006)

Best way to ski on the cheap:  go to the FREE TICKET VOUCHER thread in this forum and use the tickets!!  :beer:


----------



## BCFresh (Mar 20, 2006)

*CT Ski Council Clubs*

I didn't see any Mention of ski clubs - CT appreciation days are generally $20-$35 all season at resorts in every New England State all season on a rotating calendar.

Check out the Main CT Ski Council Site for example of Calendar  WWW.Skiclub.com

This is a great thread - I'm learnin good things

Also Bronze 7 Day Season Pass on sale for 06/07 season to Killington & all ASC Areas in New England *  $365*


----------



## Vortex (Mar 21, 2006)

Waterville is 1 dollar Friday March 31st.    www.waterville.com.


----------



## rjc1976 (Mar 21, 2006)

*Free Catskills skiing for season pass folks*

Free skiing with any mountain season pass at Windham until the end of the season.  Just bring it up to any ticket window.

Hunter will honor any season pass for this coming Sunday.  Bring your pass to the cust service/season pass office near the ticket windows.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 21, 2006)

rjc1976 said:
			
		

> Free skiing with any mountain season pass at Windham until the end of the season.  Just bring it up to any ticket window.
> 
> Hunter will honor any season pass for this coming Sunday.  Bring your pass to the cust service/season pass office near the ticket windows.




Very cool.  good info.


----------



## roark (Mar 21, 2006)

*Stratton "Snow Days" - Free*

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Call a Snow Day! Free Days at Stratton*
Act like your town or city has shut down due to excessive snow and head for the hills!

[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Though most skiers and riders wouldn’t normally associate this season with excessive snow, they haven’t heard about Stratton’s commitment to snowmaking. Stratton has been creating storms all season long and we want to make sure everyone gets a chance to enjoy it free of charge.

[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]While you’re here, show your Snow Days ticket for half-price rentals and lessons!

[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]New York skiers and riders had their Snow Day on Wednesday, March 8. Here is the schedule for upcoming Snow Days:[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]March 22 (Wednesday): *Massachusetts and Rhode Island*[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]March 24 (Friday): *New Jersey and Connecticut*[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]March 26 (Sunday): *Vermont Open Day!* (All ages welcome!) Come enjoy the VT Freesking Open while you’re here.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]March 31 (Friday): *ALL States Day!* (Exludes NY, MA, RI, NJ, CT, & VT)[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Must be 18 years or older to be eligible for weekday Snow Days. Please bring a valid driver’s license from your state. For more information please *call 1-800-STRATTON *or visit www.stratton.com.
[/FONT]


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 21, 2006)

Wow.  Stratton is really desperate for business!    That is impressive.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 21, 2006)

And Jay goes 2 for 1 on Thursday!  



			
				242 Newsletter said:
			
		

> Good this coming Thursday March 23rd only.  Offer is valid on full price Adult ($58 ) and full price Junior ($42) lift tickets only.  Canadian guests with valid proof of residency can pay at par (cash only).  Forecast for Thursday is highs 25ºF to 30ºF (that's -4ºC to -1ºC to our Canadian friends) with a chance of flurries and light snow all day.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 21, 2006)

THANK YOU STRATTON!!!  less competition on friday, sweet.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 22, 2006)

roark said:
			
		

> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Call a Snow Day! Free Days at Stratton*
> Act like your town or city has shut down due to excessive snow and head for the hills!
> 
> [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Though most skiers and riders wouldn’t normally associate this season with excessive snow, they haven’t heard about Stratton’s commitment to snowmaking. Stratton has been creating storms all season long and we want to make sure everyone gets a chance to enjoy it free of charge.
> ...



Loving the marketing hype! Especially impressed with 3/31 "ALL STATES DAY" that conveniently excludes most of New England and the Northeast. 

But I'm sure alot of folks will travel from Nebraska to ski free at Stratton.


----------



## 57stevey (Mar 24, 2006)

JimG. said:
			
		

> Loving the marketing hype! Especially impressed with 3/31 "ALL STATES DAY" that conveniently excludes most of New England and the Northeast.
> 
> But I'm sure alot of folks will travel from Nebraska to ski free at Stratton.



Huh? They only excluded the states that already had a free day...


----------



## JimG. (Mar 24, 2006)

SUV Steve said:
			
		

> Huh? They only excluded the states that already had a free day...



Point is, then they should think of a better name for the promo.

All means ALL.


----------



## vimbuza (Apr 2, 2006)

Ski free at Wawa today if you dress like the easter bunny or half off if you wear an easter bonnet..


----------



## Vortex (Apr 12, 2006)

If you still want to go this is a good deal at Bretton woods.

www.brettonwoods.com/alpineski/index.cfm?edit_id=57


----------



## ckofer (Apr 18, 2006)

*Just got this email:*


*We'll Drop Until You Drop 2006!





*The days are getting longer and warmer, and another skiing & riding season is winding down in Vermont, but there's still a lot of snow on Mount Mansfield to get out and play in!

And Stowe Mountain Resort, The Point and Seven Days Newspaper want to thank you all for another great season. 

So we're is *lowering the price of lift tickets by $7 each day* during the final week of the season, until *EVERYONE SKIS OR RIDES FOR FREE* on the final day of the season - *Sunday, April 23rd*.

Each day the snow melts a little more, and each day the prices will drop a little more, until the skiing and riding are FREE *- with a suggested donation to the Stowe Education Fund*.

*FINAL WEEK TICKET PRICES*
Monday, April 17th - $42
Tuesday, April 18th - $35
Wednesday, April 19th - $28
Thursday, April 20th - $21
Friday, April 21st - $14
Saturday, April 22nd - $7
Sunday, April 23rd - *FREE!*

*This special is, of course, conditions permitting,* so make sure to check out our web site for the latest trail conditions report, daily pics, video and even a live web cam of the trails.

For more details on “We’ll Drop Until You Drop 2006”, you can also call us toll-free at 800.253.4754.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 18, 2006)

I'm almost willing to bet that, like last season, Stowe will "coincidentally close" on Friday and say, "gosh, oh darn, we couldn't make it for the cheap/free skiing."  :roll:


----------



## Greg (Apr 18, 2006)

ckofer said:
			
		

> *Just got this email:*
> 
> 
> *We'll Drop Until You Drop 2006!
> ...



Welcome to yesterday morning... 

http://news.alpinezone.com/8310/


----------



## WICKEDBUMPER (Apr 18, 2006)

if anyone is planning a trip to Colorado next year and you know you want to hit Winter Park or Copper,   check out the Winter park season pass deal.  $239 for unlimited skiing at WP and Jane ( THE bump Mecca )  and 50% off lifts at the other Intrawest resorts plus a bunch of coupons and discounts for friends.  4 days at WP and 2 days at another Intrawest resort and you are ahead.    
plus, there is the hope that ASC folds and Intrawest picks up Kmart over the summer. < smily face here >


----------



## ckofer (Apr 18, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> Welcome to yesterday morning...
> 
> http://news.alpinezone.com/8310/


 
You never sleep do you? I'm going back to the misquote the person thread. That's timeless.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 23, 2006)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> I'm almost willing to bet that, like last season, Stowe will "coincidentally close" on Friday and say, "gosh, oh darn, we couldn't make it for the cheap/free skiing."  :roll:



Did I call it or what?  Not open today for the "freebie."  



			
				Stowe said:
			
		

> Insider Tip:  Due to a combination of high winds and icing, we are unable to operate today. Thanks for joining us this season! Next season--connector lift between Mansfield & Spruce bases, continuing construction of hotel at Spruce Base.



:-?


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 23, 2006)

stowe seems to have _dropped_ early for the second year in a row. :roll:


----------

